# found a great deal



## ocplowco (Jan 2, 2016)

For any one looking in Ohio looking for DI-icing system this is a great deal.
https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=4&acctid=10347

https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=1&acctid=10347


----------

